# Counseling/Coordination of Care



## lhallstrom (May 4, 2009)

Scenario:  The psychiatrists and neurologists in an Alzheimer's clinic spend a great deal of time in their _subsequent visit_ with a patient in counseling and coordination of care. They discuss test results, the disease process, treatment options, risks and benefits, patient/family education, etc. This discussion _typically_ takes 35 minutes during the first follow-up visit where the physician spends 45 minutes face-to-face with the patient and caregiver. Based on this scenario, the provider could report a 99215.

Question:  Is there anything wrong with a practice model where the second visit with the patient is reported based on time? 

Appreciate your input.

Linda


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 4, 2009)

*Documentation for Counseling/Coordination billing*

No problem *as long as *your documentation:
1) Shows the total amount of time spent with the patient
2) Shows the amount of time spent in counseling/coordination of care (must be MORE than 50% of total time)
3) Summarizes what the counseling/coordination of care consisted of.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lhallstrom (May 4, 2009)

We have the documentation you listed. It just felt a little unusual to routinely report services based on time spent in counseling and coordination of care. 
Thanks for the feedback. Any more input??

Linda


----------

